# Old APC Contest Picture



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey all,

Just found this on my computer and thought I would share it. It's the trophy from an old APC aquascaping contest.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi Art, nice to see you!

Boy, I completely forgot about that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Jan!

It was the year you became a member!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

How about this oldie back in the stone age of APC?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Hey Art, good to hear from you! Great, now I'm beginning to feel OLD!


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Art_Giacosa said:


> How about this oldie back in the stone age of APC?


Wow, what a trip down memory lane.... There were a "few" less posts and members back then.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

> Hey Art, good to hear from you! Great, now I'm beginning to feel OLD!


Thats only four years ago Bert! If you want to feel ancient, think about the days you were part of my forum! 

Are you going to start another forum Art? With the success you had with APC, maybe its time to do it again!


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Robert,

Are you stirring the pot? lol

No, too busy. If I wasn't, I'd be back here probably working on the hidden side of APC.


----------

